# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Πρόβλημα στα Wireless Tables στο Mikrotik

## Teo

Έχω το Routerboard RB433UAH (Firmware: 2.37, Winbox: 5.8, Level 5 licence) με 2x Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev: 1) & 1x AR922X Wireless Network Adapter (rev: 1) σε ισάριθμα links. Ενώ δουλεύει σχεδόν 4 χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα ξαφνικά χάνει τα 2 registration στα wireless tables (random peers) και ανεβαίνει το CPU load στο 100%. Με επανεκίνηση στρώνει αλλά μετά από 2-3 μέρες συμβαίνει πάλι το ίδιο.

Από που να ξεκινήσω να ψάχνω για τις πιθανές αιτίες του προβλήματος, έχετε καμία ιδέα;
Παρατήρησα πως ο επεξεργαστής του δουλεύει στα 682Mhz, αν το ανεβάσω στα 800Mhz λέτε να πάρω το Router στο χέρι;
Επίσης, δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ update στο Mikrotik, πως μπορώ να το αναβαθμίσω και να επαναφέρω το backup ώστε να μην στήνω από την αρχή τα πάντα;

----------


## Convict

Τι έχεις στημένο πάνω που σε αποθαρρύνει για κάποιο clean install ; Διότι για full extra ρυθμίσεις 2 λινκ απο την αρχή είναι 5 λεπτά υπόθεση.

----------


## Teo

Links, το access point, vpn, firewall rules, nat ρυθμίσεις και το internet που μοιράζω σε έναν γείτονα!
Επαναφορά του backup δεν γίνεται επειδή είναι προηγούμενη έκδοση να υποθέσω έ;

----------


## Convict

Για v6.x ναι, θα έχεις πρόβλημα στην επαναφορά.Τουλάχιστον έτσι έχει αναφερθεί. Όχι ότι μου έχει τύχει.

Γνώμη μου, βρες χρόνο να τα στήσεις όλα σε v6. Έτσι να νιώσεις και έναν αέρα ανανέωσης.  ::

----------


## Teo

Πάντως για το προαναφερθέν πρόβλημα δεν παίζει καμία ιδέα έ;

----------


## nikolas_350

Μερικές ιδέες εντελώς στα κουτουρού 

Βάλε τα logs να αποθηκεύονται στον δίσκο και ανέβασε τα στα 1000
Συνήθως στα upgrade δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά για κάθε ενδεχόμενο εκτός από το backup πάρε και ένα export file=05092104 και κατέβασε το στο pc σου.
Μπορείς να το ανοίξεις με note και να δεις όλες της ρυθμίσεις εάν χρειαστεί να περάσεις κάτι με το χέρι ή να κανείς copy paste τα settings που θες στο new terminal.

Δες εάν έχουν δημιουργηθεί αρχεία autosupout.rif ή δημιούργησε εσύ όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και κατέβασε το στο pc σου.
Μπορείς να τα διαβάσεις με λογαριασμό μέσα από το site της mikrotik και να έχεις ένα αποτύπωμα του τι γινόταν στον router σου εκείνη την ώρα.

Όταν ξανασυμβεί
Δες στο tools profile τι είναι αυτό που τρώει την cpu (πιθανώς το wireless)
Κανε disable της κάρτες που δεν κάνουν connect να δεις εάν επιμένει το πρόβλημα με την cpu.
Δες στα logs εάν έχει κάτι σχετικό.

Εάν έχεις την ευχέρεια άλλαξε κάποια από της κάρτες.

Εάν θες μπορείς να βάλεις τον router σου στο rosinfo.nikolasc.awmn για να παρακολουθείς και να καταγράφει τι γίνεται στην cpu & signal 24/7 .

Δες στο system resource εάν έχει bad block (δεν θυμάμαι εάν υπάρχει στην ver 5) 
εάν έχει μεγάλο αριθμό κανε εγκατάσταση το mikrotik με netinstall

----------


## Teo

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, θα ξεκινήσω το debugging το ΣΚ. Λέω να το κάνω το update και ο Θεός βοηθός!

----------


## nikolas_350

Επίσης για καλό και για κακό.

"Always make backups, and if possible, upgrade to v5.25 first, then to v6. This is not required, but could avoid some unknown issues." 

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...195#post552195

----------

